# Preseason Game #4: Lakers vs Warriors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*Pre Season Game #4*








vs.









Thursday, Oct. 21
7:30 pm
vs. Warriors
TV: FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 133

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
*Los Angeles Lakers (2-1)*




































Chuky Atkins, PG: 2.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 3.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG
Lamar Odom, PF: 8.0 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 3.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG
Chris Mihm, C: 12.0 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 0.3 APG, 3.0 BPG, 0.3 SPG
Caron Butler, SF: 12.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 2.0 SPG
Kobe Bryant, SG: 22.7 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 5.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.3 SPG

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt 4.0 PPG, 1.6 RPG, 2.7 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.7 SPG
Tierre Brown 8.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 5.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Brian Cook 11.0 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 0.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.7 SPG
Jerry Dupree: 2.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Brian Grant 1.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.5 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Jumaine Jones 5.3 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.7 SPG
Slava Medvedenko 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Ike Nwankwo: 0.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Kareem Rush 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Sasha Vujacic 8.3 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 3.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.7 SPG
Neil Yanke: 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG

*Have Not Played*
Nate Johnson 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Vlade Divac 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Luke Walton 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG

</center>


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dont wanna jinx them but the lakers are looking good right now...


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

:devil:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Lakers Will Win. Kobe with 31. 10 points from Freethrow line. 2 3 pointers. 46% shooting


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.</b>!
> :devil:







:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1114632#post1114632


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> Lakers Will Win. Kobe with 31. 10 points from Freethrow line. 2 3 pointers. 46% shooting


Quick question, but what was your username before (assuming you changed your name)?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NVM


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It's courtside, isn't it?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers win


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed last game, but I'm cathing this one. Doesnt matter who wins though, I'm just trying to get a feel for how this offense is going to run. But, with Divac out, I'll have to wait.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Bump

Lakers win


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd like to see Brian Grant get more PT than what he's been getting.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I'd like to see Brian Grant get more PT than what he's been getting.


Yeah, Brian Grant was just wrecking the Hornets during the series. Grabbing all those necessary rebounds and going after the missed shots to get those putbacks..the man gives good effort.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 102
Warriors 89

Kobe 19
Fish 18


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Assuming both teams play their starters an equal percentage, there's no reason the Lakers should lose this game. That said, all I really care about is how this team's chemistry progresses today. It'll be especially interesting to see how the Lakers handle 4 games in 5 days physically and mentally.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> It's courtside, isn't it?


If it is, welcome to the dark side, courtside!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

is the game going to be on that one radio station


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Its should be on NBA league pass, but it aint? 

They are advertising it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what channel on league pass the actually nba tv


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

It should be on NBA1, but I am not getting it. Is anyone with league pass getting the game?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

score check?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

B.Cook B.Cook

38-36 GS


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> what channel on league pass the actually nba tv


It's on FSN - L.A. edition. Do they block the local feed in L.A.?

Good thing about Honolulu, they pipe FSN-L.A. here, and obviously, no local blackouts.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll take over for a little while.

Richardson over Cook for 2. GS up 44-41

Offensive foul against Butler. Butler looks bad tonight. Getting schooled by Dunleavy.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Nasty putback by Richardson with 2.0 seconds on the clock. Halftime, GS up 50-43.

Lakers looking pretty sloppy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's the rebounding?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know what's going on as I'm watching my Cardinals celebrate.. So any updates would be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

The game so far looks a lot like the 2nd half of the Sonics game. Kobe doing a lot of things, but the Lakers defense/shooting just isn't there tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What The Hell Happend To Cook? Is He On Steriods? Or Did He Fell The Pressure Of Douthit :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Jason Richardson just threw it down  

Kobe with another 3


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers up 80-77.

Kobe 30 pts and 7 assists. 3-4 from downtown and 9-10 FT.
Mihm looks much better on the boards with 12 including 6 offensive. 9 pts and 2 blocks. Odom is off again. 3-10 and 0-4 from 3PT. Cook is 5-10 FG and 1-4 3PT. Vujacic hasn't made anything. 

Kobe made a nice dish to Mihm for the dunk. Kobe just has a knack for developing chemistry with centers doesn't he?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jrich just put it down on lamars family that was so sick


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"if your going to get up into him, make him use his left hand" 

-Stu Lantz


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Claxton burries long three to point GS up by one. Uncle Cliffy steals from Kobe and Vujacic fouls with less than a minute left. Claxton hits two free throws. GS up three. Timeout LA.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Brian Cook ties the game with a 3.
Tied 86-86 with 2.9 sec remaining.

I can't believe that I'm starting to like Cook.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

86-86 cook hit a 3 lakers go tthe ball 2.3 sec


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Vujacic to Cook for three!!! Tie game..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks like other guys are updating so I'll let them take over. I'm on crappy dialup


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow.. That was anti-cilimatic.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

When is Vlade coming back?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*>*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, what a bunch of BS that was. Sasha just got mauled when he got the ball, then Lamar didn't even touch JR and a foul was called. The refs have been horrific all night long.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dam It


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe=Choker.

Missed 2 easy layups and the game winner. :upset:  

He should've let other players get in the flow of the offense in OT though. Too many contested 3's IMO.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I so called that... I said to my brother... "If they miss this shot Kobe is going for the three no doubt in my mind..." That was awful shot selection... All well, only preseason... Can't believe Cook hit that three... Cook has looked good...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe not :uhoh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> I so called that... I said to my brother... "If they miss this shot Kobe is going for the three no doubt in my mind..." That was awful shot selection... All well, only preseason... Can't believe Cook hit that three... Cook has looked good...


Honestly, I don't blame him for taking that 3. I always trust Kobe more than anyone with a chance at the game winner.. BUT he took a lot of horrible shots in OT.. The Lakers only scored 2 points in OT and those 2 were from Kobe. Nobody else got in the flow of the offense.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Another awful game from Lamar... But Sasha and Cook have looked good. He might just take Atkins position if he doesn't watch out... But I think Rudy T might be looking for a pass first PG, which is Atkins all the way...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAH! Who chucked it off the rim with 2.9 seconds left?

THA'S WHAT A THOUGHT!!!!! 

:kissmy:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Didnt see the game but I looked at the Play-by-play online and noticed that Kobe took the last shot with about 1 second left

Was that supposed to be one of his "clutch" attempts?

lol I remember saying with 2 seconds left in the 4th that Kobe was just itching to attempt another clutch shot but Claxton stole the ball, then the play-by-play froze up with 1:49 left in OT. I pretty much said to myself that if the game is close at the end, Kobe is going to try a clutch shot and of course, miss it

Trust me guys, Kobe wont be as "Clutch" as he used to be when he had Shaq to help draw away the double and triple teams in clutch situations

Other than that, Kobe had a pretty impressive game up untill like the last 2 minutes of the 4th and then OT where he constantly jacked up shots...as usual


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Didnt see the game but I looked at the Play-by-play online and noticed that Kobe took the last shot with about 1 second left
> 
> Was that supposed to be one of his "clutch" attempts?
> ...


:no: 
Kobe's already proven he's a clutch performer with or without Shaq.

Also, Claxton didn't steal the ball from Kobe, nor were they looking for Kobe on the last play. Cook threw up an inbounds alley-oop to Odom but it hit the front of the rim. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Didnt see the game but I looked at the Play-by-play online and noticed that Kobe took the last shot with about 1 second left
> 
> Was that supposed to be one of his "clutch" attempts?
> ...


Obviously you haven't watched many Lakers games. 

Shaq wasn't tripled teamed in the clutch thats ridiculous teams were trying to stop Kobe not Shaq in those moments. Shaq was a horrible free throw shooter so teams were anxious for him to get the ball. 

Kobe was the one they wanted to stop in the clutch so it will have no bearing on Kobe's clutch ability. 

Kobe will make his share. Only thing will be different is the load he'll have to carry up to that point and looking at how he's playing he's up to it.

His team has got to play better. 

Kobe can't be playmaker and primary scorer all at once he's gonna have to let Odom make the plays and he has to be the scorer. 

Kobe is gonna be fine he doesn't seem to have any problem putting up big numbers for the he isn't gonna score because of Shaq crowd. 

We gotta get more out of Odom but its preseason.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> *Didnt see the game* but I looked at the Play-by-play online and noticed that Kobe took the last shot with about 1 second left
> 
> _Was that supposed to be one of his "clutch" attempts?_
> ...


Exactly, you didn't see the game, so go home. Cook threw the ball away, Kobe didn't lose it. Kobe missed a shot with a second left, whoopdy-doo. 

Also, your quote that I put in italics is a really dumb one.:yes:

Hilarious that you used play-by-play online as the basis for you ignorant, uninformed bashing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, B34C...yeah, Cook might have had another good game.....maybe....ok...he had a decent game. Fine....he did have a good game. Arrrrgggghhhhh....


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

First off I never said Claxton stole the ball from Kobe, on the play-by-play it says he stole it from Vujajic. Anyway, as a matter of fact I do watch alot of Laker games because they are the only team I can think of that comes on National TV about 65 times a season. I can't remember 1 single time when Kobe went for a clutch shot that he was double or triple teamed. He is always only guarded by 1 guy everytime in a clutch siuation, even in the Finals game 2 against the Piston you see only RIP guarding him

Shaq obviously draws away the double and triple teams from Kobe, because people know that if Shaq isnt double or triple teamed in the post, the Lakers could easily throw the ball to Shaq in the last seconds of the game and he will just dunk it to win the game, that is why Shaq draws the Double-Teams and Triple-Teams in the post

Also, great Job with Kobe going 11-27....like no one expected THAT to happen lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Also, B34C...yeah, Cook might have had another good game.....maybe....ok...he had a decent game. Fine....he did have a good game. Arrrrgggghhhhh....


Thats ok.. He made a mistake at the end of the game though.. It happens.. I think they are still learning to get used to the systems.. He's always had the shooting but he's bulked up now and is playing solid defense lately. I'm just gonna sit back, relax, and let Brian show you guys what he's capable of. 

Anyways it was a fun game to see what I saw (The final 5 min or so).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> First off I never said Claxton stole the ball from Kobe, on the play-by-play it says he stole it from Vujajic. Anyway, as a matter of fact I do watch alot of Laker games because they are the only team I can think of that comes on National TV about 65 times a season. I can't remember 1 single time when Kobe went for a clutch shot that he was double or triple teamed. He is always only guarded by 1 guy everytime in a clutch siuation, even in the Finals game 2 against the Piston you see only RIP guarding him
> 
> Shaq obviously draws away the double and triple teams from Kobe, because people know that if Shaq isnt double or triple teamed in the post, the Lakers could easily throw the ball to Shaq in the last seconds of the game and he will just dunk it to win the game, that is why Shaq draws the Double-Teams and Triple-Teams in the post
> ...


Again why would a team stand 3 players in the lane which is illegal by the way and have Kobe go 1on1 and leave 3 other players wide open does that make sense to you. 

Why would a team leave 2 professional bball players wide open with the game on the line.

Again the Pistons the Pistons weren't triple teaming Shaq when they knew that the lakers needed a 3 to tie. WHY do it and leave 3 other Lakers wide open for a wide open 3. 

They weren't double teaming anyone they were overplaying everyone and Kobe made the 3 in Rip's face as usual Kobe came through. 

Better go brush up on MJ history when he said 26 times he failed to come through in the clutch I know MJ worship doesn't like to hear that. 



You don't make any sense saying that. 

Again Kobe goes for 30+ and you bring up shooting percentage to have something to say. 

Go back to Eddy Curry land how's that working out for you Lol or MJ land and hate on Kobe because he's the game most clutch player. 

You don't watch the game and then offer analysis on something you haven't seen. 

You don't watch many Lakers games like I said.

Watch the game next time. Before you chirp in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant, right, gets a hug from former teammate Derek Fisher prior to their preseason game, Thursday, Oct. 21, 2004, in Los Angeles.
(AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> First off I never said Claxton stole the ball from Kobe, on the play-by-play it says he stole it from Vujajic. Anyway, as a matter of fact I do watch alot of Laker games because they are the only team I can think of that comes on National TV about 65 times a season. I can't remember 1 single time when Kobe went for a clutch shot that he was double or triple teamed. He is always only guarded by 1 guy everytime in a clutch siuation, even in the Finals game 2 against the Piston you see only RIP guarding him
> 
> Shaq obviously draws away the double and triple teams from Kobe, because people know that if Shaq isnt double or triple teamed in the post, the Lakers could easily throw the ball to Shaq in the last seconds of the game and he will just dunk it to win the game, that is why Shaq draws the Double-Teams and Triple-Teams in the post
> ...


Actually no, it's quite clear you don't watch Laker games. The last two games Kobe took 20 shots combined. He took 21 shots in the first game, though that was understandable given that he had a hot hand (shot 62%). This was basically the only game Kobe has forced any shots, and it was definitely understandable considering his teammates couldn't hit the ocean all night.

But again, you don't actually watch any Laker games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What's even sader is that you don't understand that you can double Kobe without leaving Shaq. Christ, that's just basic math.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> What's even sader is that you don't understand that you can double Kobe without leaving Shaq. Christ, that's just basic math.


can or can't??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> 
> 
> can or can't??


Can. As in leave one of the Laker scrubs open (last year's Rick Fox, as one example), double Kobe, and keep covering Shaq. Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> Lakers Will Win. Kobe with 31. 10 points from Freethrow line. 2 3 pointers. 46% shooting


Oh dude..i was so close..

35 points, 9 points from ft line... 4 3 pointers...42% shooting


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aweee....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> First off I never said Claxton stole the ball from Kobe, on the play-by-play it says he stole it from Vujajic. Anyway, as a matter of fact I do watch alot of Laker games because they are the only team I can think of that comes on National TV about 65 times a season. I can't remember 1 single time when Kobe went for a clutch shot that he was double or triple teamed. He is always only guarded by 1 guy everytime in a clutch siuation, even in the Finals game 2 against the Piston you see only RIP guarding him
> 
> Shaq obviously draws away the double and triple teams from Kobe, because people know that if Shaq isnt double or triple teamed in the post, the Lakers could easily throw the ball to Shaq in the last seconds of the game and he will just dunk it to win the game, that is why Shaq draws the Double-Teams and Triple-Teams in the post
> ...


Always funny when guys that don't watch the game feel entitled to an opinion. 

Since you don't posses league pass, I'm sure you probably would also try to tell Hawks fans about how Jason Terry played.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

It looked like getting in early foul trouble took Caron Butler totally out of rythm and he couldn't get back into to it. Tough game for him but he'll be fine.

Sasha couldn't buy a bucket but I still like the way he handles the ball and runs the show on offense. His defense on the other hand....... :sour: He's got a lot of work to do there. Clax and even Fish repeatedly blew by him at will.

Lamar Odom is not comfortable at all out there and his confidence has taken a hit. He needs to take it inside more and once he gets some easier baskets to go I'm sure he'll start feeling more confident in his long-range shot.

OK..........who the hell is this guy on the Lakers wearing #43? He kinda looks like a guy we had last year but this guy is getting some rebounds, playing some defense, and oh yeah he's shooting lights out -- even from 3 -- even in the clutch. If he looks anything like this in the regular season he may have rendered Slava Medvedenko completely useless.

That was the worst OT period I've seen in recent memory. Turnover after turnover, brick after brick.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Always funny when guys that don't watch the game feel entitled to an opinion.
> ...


Don't count on this stopping anytime soon. Every time the Lakers lose people will feel the need to drop in and chime in with "I told you so," posts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Always funny when guys that don't watch the game feel entitled to an opinion.
> ...


His agenda has already been sniffed out on other threads. Expect him to troll around him during the season. It's inevitable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe needs to let Lamar take over all ball hanidling duties. We gotta take the next few preseason games to make Odom feel comfortable. Odom has to become almost equal partner with Kobe. He can't just fill in here or there he needs to take more of a leadership role. Odom led a team to the playoffs last season. He can be a voice of leadership also not just Kobe. Kobe is just so excited right now. Odom needs to jump right in. I hope Rudy T see's it. We have no shot if Odom doesn't play well.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

you are all saying why is Odom shooting so bad, well here is your answer

Odom 0-4 3pt fg

Thats almost half of his fg attempts. Why in the world is he playing on the perimeter that much? He is more more effective going to the hoop and posting up. If you play him as a peremeter shooter, these are the results you are going to get out of him. That is not his game.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> First off I never said Claxton stole the ball from Kobe, on the play-by-play it says he stole it from Vujajic. Anyway, as a matter of fact I do watch alot of Laker games because they are the only team I can think of that comes on National TV about 65 times a season. I can't remember 1 single time when Kobe went for a clutch shot that he was double or triple teamed. He is always only guarded by 1 guy everytime in a clutch siuation, even in the Finals game 2 against the Piston you see only RIP guarding him
> 
> Shaq obviously draws away the double and triple teams from Kobe, because people know that if Shaq isnt double or triple teamed in the post, the Lakers could easily throw the ball to Shaq in the last seconds of the game and he will just dunk it to win the game, that is why Shaq draws the Double-Teams and Triple-Teams in the post
> ...


Do you not remember this game??
http://www.nba.com/games/20030218/HOULAL/boxscore.html


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> you are all saying why is Odom shooting so bad, well here is your answer
> 
> Odom 0-4 3pt fg
> ...


I completely agree.
Perimeter shooting just isn't Odom's game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> you are all saying why is Odom shooting so bad, well here is your answer
> 
> Odom 0-4 3pt fg
> ...


Which is why I said putting him at SF was a bad idea... He will revert to his old days with the Clippers... Plus he needs the ball in his hands..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Which is why I said putting him at SF was a bad idea... He will revert to his old days with the Clippers... Plus he needs the ball in his hands..


You can post up a PG in the box pretty consistently, so positionally it shouldn't matter where Odom plays if he wants to play down low. Problem is, Rudy isn't running plays for him. I expect that to change *very* soon.

And I agree wadeshaqeddie, perimeter shooting isn't Odom's strength, he's very average (terrible this preseason) from the perimeter. He needs to stay at the elbow or in the box.


----------

